# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  soczewki a ciąża

## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to prawda, że soczewki kontaktowe przestają być tolerowane u niektórych kobiet w cięży?
Ostatnio koleżanka powiedziała mi że podczas ciąży nie będę mogła nosić soczewek kontaktowych. 

Proszę o odpowiedź

----------

